# Good shop to get fit?



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey All

Regarding fit or even LBSs, many LBSs in the bay area offer a professional fitting service for approx $60 however:

1) how do you gauge a good LBS
2) I see that there are different schools of thought as far as fit, how does that work when you're looking for a bike and trying to figure out if it might fit you? Is there a more prevalent one or couple?

3) Or if anyone from Northern California, the Bay area, can recommend a good, reliable shop to get fit by and perhaps to buy at, that'd be the shorter answer.

I'm thinking if I have my measurements, I can just go look for a used bike off ebay or craigslist? Is that right thinking?

Tks and keep the great advice coming! And sorry if some of these questions are kinda lame.. but I have the newbie excuse?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Not a shop, but Curtis Cramblett is a coach, PT, trainer and all around good guy:

www.revolutionsinfitness.com

He did a fitting for me a couple years ago, it made a world of difference.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

If you're near Santa Rosa check out Norcal. I think there's a group that does the Serotta fit system in Marin. probably more than $60 tho.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

My feeling - bike fitting is more art than science. A lot is up to how the rider feels. Along with fitting knowledge, what probably is important is to work with a shop that is willing to swap out parts after you buy to help you find a bike that works. Just because the bike fits on a stand or fit kit, doesn't mean it will feel good to you on the road. Find a shop that will swap stems, bars, saddles, etc. at little or no cost.

For whatever reason, road bikes are much more fit sensitive. Hence there will be bike sizes in 2 cm increments in many cases, yet still people go out and get custom. On the dirt side, often bikes come in only 3 sizes. Guess willingness to swap out components is even more important for dirtheads.

That said:
- A friend went through the fit system in Marin and seemed pretty happy about it. I can get contact info if you want (or no one else posts it).
- City Cycles does the same. No charge if you buy a Serotta, but probably a charge if you don't. My girlfriend got one there and is very happy. City Cycles was willing to swap stuff until she was happy.


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

If you are in the North Bay you can check out a new shop in Petaluma, Bici Sport. Road oriented shop, owner is a coach and they have a fitting system there. http://www.bicisportusa.com


----------



## mtbikegrrrl (Oct 4, 2005)

City Cycle in SF does an excellent job....at least IMHO...in the East Bay check out Left Coast Cyclery.....


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. Is it just me or does both City Cycles and Left Coast look a bit pricey for bikes? Like they carry high end stuff? I'm just a newb and don't really want to mortgage the house to get a bike. I'm just putting my toe in to see if I like it. If I do, then in a couple years I might mortgage the house.

How come no south bayers answering? I may go check out Left Coast or maybe City Cycles if I'm up in the City.

If I do the Serotta fit though is it pertinent to other bikes or only to Serotta bikes?


----------



## mtbikegrrrl (Oct 4, 2005)

I think of the two, Left Coast is less expensive.....I don't think they deal in exclusively "high end" cycles either.....


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

roguedog said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Is it just me or does both City Cycles and Left Coast look a bit pricey for bikes? Like they carry high end stuff? I'm just a newb and don't really want to mortgage the house to get a bike. I'm just putting my toe in to see if I like it. If I do, then in a couple years I might mortgage the house.


I've been involved with helping a friend start a MTB shop (www.passiontrailbikes.com), so have some insight. And it all comes down to money.

Margins on bikes are notoriously small. If you buy a $500 bike, the bike shop's margin is maybe $200 on that bike. That $200 has to cover the cost of the finishing assembly (bike manufacturers send the bikes partially assembled, so it still takes an hour or so to do the minimum to turn it into a working bike), the costs associated with keeping the bike on the floor (capital costs of having to pre-buy the bike while waiting for a buyer to come along, overhead on their retail location, etc.), and then any time used to fit the bike to the buyer. That $200 doesn't go too far.

Added to this is that bikes at this price range are usually sold on value. Customers in this range usually would spend an extra $60 upgrading components, rather than on a custom fitting, so dealers in this range can't justify spending the money to get high end fitting systems and the required training.

Higher end shops have more room to afford getting a more optimal bike for the customer, such as having custom fitting equipment and being able to afford to spend the time to do it. And better assembly, as the partial assembly that bike manufacturers send the bike in is often Ok, but not great. So high end shops often won't just finish the partial assembly, but instead will take the partial assembled bike that was sent them a part and then reassemble from scratch - often over 8 hours to do this.

Where does this leave you? Not sure. A custom fitting should tell you with more accuracy what size frame, what size stem, etc. to use on a stock bike, but I think a decent bike shop employee could do this by eye and save you that $60. I am convinced a $500 off-the-shelf bike from a shop that understands fitting (and has the right size for you, plus the next size larger and smaller, in stock for you to try) should be a great ride for the vast majority of people out there. I have never been through a fitting, nor do I have any custom bikes. 

The exception may be people who have unusual body ratios (leg, torso, arm lengths) and perhaps women (as many bikes are sized for men). In these cases, custom fittings, and perhaps even custom bikes, could be well worth the money.


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Singlespeed,

Thanks for the long, well thought out reply. Gives me a good perspective of the bike business.

Confuses me just a bit since many folks recommend a fitting and it was on my "to do" list. Also, as newbie, I'm also trying to not spend so much but like everyone else I'm trying to get the best bang for my buck.. which typically means used doesn't it? I was thinking if I got a fitting and came out with whatever specs I can find a bike on craigslist or ebay or something?

Bad idea?

Also, are you saying that women should be custom fitted?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

roguedog said:


> Confuses me just a bit since many folks recommend a fitting and it was on my "to do" list. Also, as newbie, I'm also trying to not spend so much but like everyone else I'm trying to get the best bang for my buck.. which typically means used doesn't it? I was thinking if I got a fitting and came out with whatever specs I can find a bike on craigslist or ebay or something?
> 
> Bad idea?
> 
> Also, are you saying that women should be custom fitted?


_Fitting a bad idea?_ Only bad part about getting a fit (such as the Serotta Fit System - not sure if here are other fit systems out there) is the cost to do so. Getting fitted is the safer route, as it should tell you a lot about what works and doesn't work. But tell the person up front that you likely would use the data in determining what bike to buy, and they will say for sure whether the fit data is usable for other bikes. 

Should women get custom fitted? For road bikes (doesn't apply to mountain bikes, where custom bikes are a rarity), it seems a higher percentage of women than men can't find a good fitting standard bike. My girlfriend is one example - she is much happier after getting fitted and buying a custom Serotta. But the $3k+ price tag for her bike is not something most people would be willing to do.

But there are many women who are very happy without ever having gotten fit and riding on off the shelf bikes, so I can't say it is a rule a that women should get fitted.

New versus used? In my mind, you can get a very decent, new, off the shelf bike in the $500 price range that would last you many years, be a great value yet still be good enough even if you started to get serious and used it a lot. Or you could get a better bike for the same money (or a similar bike for less money) in used form - but the risk being what shape it is in (do you have to spend money soon with repairs, etc.). Unless you have someone who can help determine the value and quality of the bike, may be better to stick with new. 

Whether you go new or used, you should get on as many bikes as possible right now. Go to shops and get a feel for what each offers in your price range, and what general size you would take. See if you can borrow bikes from friends to take for test rides. Try to get a feel for what you are comfortable with before you go into a fitting. I think the fitting system will come up with a basic position based on measurements, but then will adjust from that based on what feels best for you.

This all said, I am not a true expert. Just an opinionated guy who has been around bikes for many years.


----------



## Acadian (Feb 16, 2005)

Sun Bike Shop in Milpitas. Call them (408)262-4360 and ask for Mike. 

he does a great job and doesn't charge much at all..


----------



## txzen (Apr 6, 2005)

Pacific Bike in San Francisco (5th street next to Whole Food) does fitting as well. I think they'll do sort of a basic fitting, as well as a more indepth one for considerably more than $200. Of course, they'll do a fitting for you gratis if you buy your bike there. 

Nice guys. Ask for Eric.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

singlespeed.org said:


> That $200 has to cover the cost of the finishing assembly (*bike manufacturers send the bikes partially assembled, so it still takes an hour or so to do the minimum to turn it into a working bike*)...


Slightly off topic - as the conversation has moved on a bit... but I should have remembered. I put a post up a while back on the Passion Trail Bikes Blog that talks about bike builds. In it, there is a photo of how a bike (in this case a mountain bike, but a road bike arrives in similar condition) arrives at a shop:
http://passiontrailbikes.com/articles/2006/06/07/bike-builds.


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Get Fit*

The best shop in the bay area to get fit is Wrench Science which is in Berkeley.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Aviously said:


> The best shop in the bay area to get fit is Wrench Science which is in Berkeley.


agreed. I've purchased from them before. nice guys.


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

I went to Wrench Science's website. Looks cool. Looks.. expensive?

Do they only do the fitting if you buy from them?

HOw valuable is a fitting if you don't buy @ the bike shop. Meaning if I get fit by a shop that sells Treks and they say I'm a 47 cm.. can I use that to go look for Lemonds or Bianchis or Speciliaed bikes?

When I get a fitting done, I get more out of it than.. "Yup, you're a 47 cm." I hope so anyway


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

There is more to it than what you describe. I do not recall what the fit charge was. I purchased a bike from them so it was included.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

roguedog said:


> I went to Wrench Science's website. Looks cool. Looks.. expensive?
> 
> Do they only do the fitting if you buy from them?
> 
> ...


Hey Roguedog.... not expensive, just high-end.
The sizing system is free for anyone to use and if you have a grasp on how the fit numbers work, you can use the information for any manufacturer's frame.

I know of a few bike shops and one frame builder that uses our sizing system to help their customers out. We could probably make some money if we licensed the system.

A Serotta sizing cycle is great for someone looking at a custom frame and figuring out the the specs of a custom frame... especially if you're looking at getting a custom Serotta... but maybe somewhat excessive for someone looking for a good bike that fits well.

If you know your saddle height, overall reach, and are honest about your level of flexibility, it's actually pretty easy to figure out what fits and what doesn't.

Here's a link to the sizing system... try it out (just make sure to follow instructions): http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Secure/Fitting/Height.asp


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Very cool [email protected] That was very a helpful link. Now if only I could afford any of your bikes. Got any used ones about.. or any orphans that need a good home?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

roguedog said:


> Very cool [email protected] That was very a helpful link. Now if only I could afford any of your bikes. Got any used ones about.. or any orphans that need a good home?


PM me with the size you are looking for.

We have a couple of old frames that we're blowing out and usually in the fall, some of the guys here sell their bikes to get ready for the next year's offerings, but we're talking about $3K used bikes


----------



## roguedog (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their help. This forum has been a great source of info for me.

I posted my experience today here, if anyone wants to read summary.

Thanks to mtbikegrrrl for the great suggestion of Left Coast. Really liked them.

And thanks Acadian.. (maybe ??  ) for suggesting Sun Bikes.. who promptly put me on a bike that was more expensive than my budget but that I really felt good on.. Damn...


----------



## mtbikegrrrl (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad to hear you had a good experience at "Left Coast." It's my favorite shop these days...


----------

